# Can I use my Uk diploma in plumbing in Singapore?



## AaronL (Apr 13, 2015)

I am going to start college soon in the UK and then move to Singapore after to be back with my wife. Hopefully when I come back I will have a Plumbing Studies Diploma Level 1 and 2. Is this diploma usable in Singapore or will I have to do another plumbing course when back in Singapore?
Any info is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

AaronL said:


> I am going to start college soon in the UK and then move to Singapore after to be back with my wife. Hopefully when I come back I will have a Plumbing Studies Diploma Level 1 and 2. Is this diploma usable in Singapore or will I have to do another plumbing course when back in Singapore?
> Any info is welcome.
> 
> Thanks


Plumbers are paid extremely low wages and unless you get long term pass + or PR not likely for anybody to favour you over cheaper Malaysians who speak Chinese As well, and work for lower pay and have their own bikes or van to visit customers. 

Unless you meant the plumbing like piping engineer and such and have experience in larger EPC companies ...that's different ..


----------



## AaronL (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok thanks Simonsays. My wife did say there would be a lot of competition from Malaysians. I have looked at the salary for a plumber and it isn't what I thought. Can you suggest maybe another course I could take?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Jobs in finance are well-paid in Singapore, followed by engineering (electronics, or oil&gas). You need a university degree and at least three years applicable work experience to have a realistic chance to get a job and work visa in these areas.


----------

